# European Three Day Event team



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

just recieved a press release from the organisers about this. you will find the folowing interesting. All of the following horses and riders are still entered and teams WILL NOT BE CONFIRMED officially until Friday. Now obviously some of these will not be going but if there are any more last minute drama's this is the choice.

William FOX PITT, 40 years old, 1st in the World Rankings
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:
2008: Bronze medal winner in the team event and14th individually at the Olympic Games in Beijing (CHI) with
Parkmore ED
2006: World Vice Champion in the team event and 15th individually at the World Equestrian Games in Aachen
(GER) with Tamarillo
2005: European Vice Champion individually in Blenheim (GB) with Tamarillo, 4th at the World Cup Final in
Malmö (SWE) with Ballin Coola
2003: European Vice Champion in the team event in Punchestown (GB) with Moon Man
1997: European Vice Champion in the team event in Burghley (GB) with Cosmopolitan II
His horses:
MACCHIATO
Owner: W.Fox-Pitt / Jane Kier
Principal result in 2009: 5th at the 4* CCI in Badminton (GB)
OR
IDALGO
Owner: Mr and Mrs Apter
Principal result in 2009: 2nd at the 4* CCI in Badminton (GB)
OR
TAMARILLO
Owner: William Fox-Pitt
Title: European Vice Champion in 2005
OR
SEACOOKIE
Owner: Catherine Witt
Principal result in 2009: 6th at the 4* CCI in Lexington (USA)
- Oliver TOWNEND, 27 years old, 14th in the World Rankings
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:
2007: European Champion in the team event and 12th individually in Pratoni del Vivaro (ITA) with Flint Curtis
2005: 7th in the team event at the European Championships in Blenheim (GB) with Topping
His horses:
FLINT CURTIS
Owners: Edward and Robert Nicholson
Title: The current European Champion in the team event
Principal results in 2009: Winner of the 4* CCI in Badminton (GB); Winner of the 3* CIC in Burnham Market
(GB); 14th at the 3* CICO in Fontainebleau (FRA)
OR
CAROUSEL QUEST
Owner: Andrew Cawthray
Principal results in 2009: 8th at the 4* CCI in Lexington (USA); 5th at the 3* CICO in Fontainebleau (FRA)
- Kristina COOK
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:2008 : Bronze medal winner in
the team event and 7th individually at the Olympic Games in Beijing (CHI) with Miners Frolic
1997: Bronze medal winner individually at the European Championships in Burghley (GB) with General Jock
Her horse: MINERS FROLIC
Owners: Nicholas and Valda Embiricos / Sarah Pelham
-Nicola WILSON, 33 years old , 9th in the World Rankings
Her horse: OPPOSITION BUZZ
Owner: Rosemary Search
Principal result in 2009: 11th at the 4* CCI in Lexington (GB)
- Lucy WIEGERSMA, 8th in the World Rankings
Her horse: WOODFALLS INIGO JONES
Owner: Ginnie Lyne
Principal result in 2009: 5th at the 4* CCI in Lexington (USA)
- Daisy DICK, 37 years old
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:
In 2008: Bronze medal winner at the Olympic Games in Beijing JO (CHI) with Spring Along
In 2007: European Champion in the team event and 7th individually in Pratoni del Vivaro (ITA) with Spring Along
2006: World Vice Champion in the team event and 12th individually at the World Equestrian Games in Aachen
(GER) with Spring Along
Her horse: SPRING ALONG
Owners: Caroline Dick / Daisy Dick
Title: European Champion in the team event in 2007, World Vice Champion in the team event in 2006
Principal results in 2009: 16th at the 4* CCI in Badminton (GB); 2nd at the 3* CIC in Barroca dAlva (POR)
- Clea PHILLIPPS, 42 years old
Her horse: LEAD THE WAY
Owners: Clea and Vere Phillipps / Judy Barnard
Principal result in 2009: 15th at the 3* CIC in Burnham Market (GB)
- Piggy FRENCH, 29 years old
Her horse: SOME DAY SOON
Owners: W.French / S.Crane / J.Midgley / M.Midgley
Principal result in 2009: Participation at the 3* CIC in Belton (GB)
- Ruth EDGE, 30 years old, 24th in the World Rankings
Her horse: TWO THYME
Owners: Phil Smith / Maureen Smith
- Emily LLEWELLYN
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:
2008: European Young Riders Champion individually and in the team event in Kreuth (GER) with Pardon Me II
2007: European Junior Riders Champion in the team event and bronze medal winner individually in Avenches
(SWI) with Pardon Me II
2006 : European Junior Riders Vice Champion in the team event and 5th individually in Necarne Castle (IRL) with
Society Spice
Her horse: SOCIETY SPICE
Owner: Cindy Llewellyn
Principal results in 2009: 22nd at the 4*CCI in Badminton (GB); 8th at the 3* CIC in Burnham Market (GB)
- Emily BALDDWIN
Her horse: DRIVETIME
Owner: Lady Pauline Harris
Principal result in 2009: Winner of the 3* CIC in Belton (GB)
- Polly STOCKTON, 36 years old, 22nd in the World Rankings
Principal results at Championships, the Olympic Games and in the World Cup:
2005: 20th at the European Championships in Blenheim (GB) with Tom Quigley
Her horse: WESTWOOD POSER
Owner: P.Stockton / Arthur Comyn


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2009)

so, can we, or can we not, discount all horses that completed Burghley, or is there any truth at all in the rumour that 1 might be asked to go to the Euros too...


----------



## Bossanova (14 September 2009)

Keeping their options open then?!!

I find it strange that Mary has no horses listed now- I can see the 'just ran round Burghley' argument but many others on the list have just been round there too!


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

that remains to be seen doesnt it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 we will find out on friday wont we......


----------



## teapot (14 September 2009)

wow so no-one has any idea then? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I presume Mary's not on the list because they've brought Piggy French in and that they'd have to effectively kick her off to have Mary on the list if there's a limit of numbers (although that's not exactly a short short-list is it?) Who would Mary take though? Apache Sauce?


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

I think I explained before that championships follow prety much the same entry rules as any other FEI competition. that is entries in principal a while before followed by definate entry about a week before. Mary must have ruled her self out a while ago on any of her others I suppose and prefered to take them to Burghley. I admit i was quite surprised to see she hadnt even been nominated on apache sauce.


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

as i said teapot  this list went in a bit ago so should think Mary didnt want to take him. he is a pretty solid performer though for a team contest.


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2009)

surely AS isn't solid enough in the dressage for the team at the Euros?
would LOVE Tam to go and give WFP the gold they both deserve, but i suspect that's a fairytale that won't come true.


----------



## jumptoit (14 September 2009)

Thanks for that Lu, it's interesting to see it set out like that - the principle results say a lot that took a lot of finding previously!

[ QUOTE ]
would LOVE Tam to go and give WFP the gold they both deserve, but i suspect that's a fairytale that won't come true. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you on this one too, but I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately


----------



## Puppy (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
would LOVE Tam to go and give WFP the gold they both deserve, but i suspect that's a fairytale that won't come true. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
I'm with you on this one too, but I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!


----------



## teapot (14 September 2009)

Tam's being aimed at Pau according to WFP's website


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Tam's being aimed at Pau according to WFP's website 

[/ QUOTE ]

i know, but i can still dream...


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

it would be amazing to see him there, perhaps we ought to start a petition!


----------



## teapot (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Tam's being aimed at Pau according to WFP's website 

[/ QUOTE ]

i know, but i can still dream... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Petition to WFP?


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2009)

petition to the selectors....!
i guess they wouldn't take him because he hasn't done anything big this year, real shame though. wish WFP could take Idalgo for the team and Tam as an individual, actually!


----------



## jumptoit (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Tam's being aimed at Pau according to WFP's website 

[/ QUOTE ]

i know, but i can still dream... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Petition to WFP?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Definitely


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

him, the selectors, anyone else that might have an influence!


----------



## jumptoit (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
petition to the selectors....!
i guess they wouldn't take him because he hasn't done anything big this year, real shame though. wish WFP could take Idalgo for the team and Tam as an individual, actually! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be ideal, they are two class horses but I think it's a shame Tam has never got the gold I think he deserves


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

for sure.


----------



## tigers_eye (14 September 2009)

Did they forget Miner's Frolic's individual bronze~?!


----------



## teapot (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Did they forget Miner's Frolic's individual bronze~?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well they've got the result wrong (she wasn't 7th, think MK was) for a start...


----------



## langside (14 September 2009)

Drivetime i would have thought will be out of that list only just finished Blenheim and all???


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

chances are they just copied this lot off the FEI biogs where one would be surprised if there weren't mistakes!


----------



## langside (14 September 2009)

thanks  L makes sense now

suppose he's proved that he deserved to be on that list after his result


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

i am sort of used to the FEI by now!!


----------



## Doris68 (14 September 2009)

Lucretia sez I can't comment on Eventing as I am from Essex and into SJ??!!

Whispers *I int from Essex, but don't tell 'er*

Doris


----------



## lucretia (14 September 2009)

but you should be, oh white stilettoed one....


----------



## Doris68 (14 September 2009)

Oo sed they was white?  They're normally purple or, on the odd occasion (if I'm feelin' flush) gold with loverrly diamante fings all over 'em.

Can I pleeze love Eventin'....?? even if you fink I'm from Romford?


----------



## Eventerlad15 (15 September 2009)

Thats all interseting-considering the fact Drivetime, Society Spice and Westwood Poser have mever been mentioned before...

...hope the team is still intact then!


----------



## amyneave (15 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats all interseting-considering the fact Drivetime, Society Spice and Westwood Poser have mever been mentioned before...

...hope the team is still intact then! 

[/ QUOTE ]

same. alot of the horse on the list have done major 3 days recently, surely they can't be considered.


----------



## lucretia (15 September 2009)

this list would have been entered before Burghley so I should think some of these are definately non starters but i thought interesting to see who made the final list, it was  not exactly as might have been suspected perhaps?


----------



## igglepiggle (15 September 2009)

I'd love to see Tam on a team again. He got a cracking dressage at Highclere I seem to recall!


----------



## MillbrookSong (15 September 2009)

Amazing that emily l is on the list!!


----------



## amyneave (16 September 2009)

same, although smashing rider


----------

